
Wireless, photovoltaic retinal implants could recharge sight - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/05/wireless-photovoltaic-retinal-implants-could-recharge-sight/
======
alecco
Almost 20 years after <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Light>

